# Nokia ringtone...



## fiestared (Mar 28, 2018)

I've always wanted to know where this lovely melody came from, if you're like me, here is the answer... Francisco Tárrega - Gran Vals


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 2, 2018)

Nokia claims they came up with it... Ha.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 2, 2018)

Poor Tárrega ... he could be rich now, if he was still alive!


----------



## Ron Kords (Apr 2, 2018)

fiestared said:


> I've always wanted to know where this lovely melody came from, if you're like me, here is the answer... Francisco Tárrega - Gran Vals



Sublime...


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 4, 2018)

Mattzart said:


> Nokia claims they came up with it... Ha.


Citation?

(It was called Grande Valse in the old phones...)


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/alex-henry/the-story-of-the-nokia-tu_b_362804.html


----------



## JEPA (Apr 4, 2018)

is nokia dead?


----------



## dbudimir (Apr 4, 2018)

JEPA said:


> is nokia dead?


I thought they were trying to make a comeback. Haven't heard anything in the last few months.


----------



## DavidY (Apr 4, 2018)

JEPA said:


> is nokia dead?





dbudimir said:


> I thought they were trying to make a comeback. Haven't heard anything in the last few months.


I think Microsoft bought them, but concentrated on making "Lumia" Windows Phones which didn't end well.
(Not that there was a lot wrong with the phones themselves IMO, as I still have an old one.
However no-one wrote any apps for them, so no-one bought the phones, so no-one wrote any apps for them, so...)

But since then the Nokia brand has resurfaced as a separate company making Android phones, but they also brought back a rebooted version of their old classic phones as a bit of a publicity stunt (again IMO).


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 4, 2018)

mc_deli said:


> Citation?
> 
> (It was called Grande Valse in the old phones...)



I can't remember where I read it, could've been a misquote but I remember seeing somewhere that Nokia claimed they came up with it.

Tarrega is a boss, though!


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 5, 2018)

Mattzart said:


> I can't remember where I read it, could've been a misquote but I remember seeing somewhere that Nokia claimed they came up with it.


Nah, you're wrong
They tried to protect it as IP but have been open about the origins.

(I don't own shares in Alphabet or AAPL but I did used to work a lot for N. Happy days for me. Fiercely loyal at the time.)


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 5, 2018)

DavidY said:


> I think Microsoft bought them, but concentrated on making "Lumia" Windows Phones which didn't end well.
> (Not that there was a lot wrong with the phones themselves IMO, as I still have an old one.
> However no-one wrote any apps for them, so no-one bought the phones, so no-one wrote any apps for them, so...)
> 
> But since then the Nokia brand has resurfaced as a separate company making Android phones, but they also brought back a rebooted version of their old classic phones as a bit of a publicity stunt (again IMO).


Fair assessment.
You could add a bit to the beginning of that:
Total fatalism about the predictable rise of the iPhone.
Slick engineering and logistics culture never really in tune with what users wanted next.
Dismal failure to integrate digital services.
Poor software development overall, noteable failures in entertainment services beyond basic games.
Bizarre obsession with feature phones.

...but my sweet lord, I could write light years faster on a 3310 than an iTwaddle... And the 9910, even the 7650... Had an app store, camera, music, games blah blah first...


----------



## d.healey (Apr 5, 2018)

mc_deli said:


> ...but my sweet lord, I could write light years faster on a 3310 than an iTwaddle...


Enjoy - https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/nokia-3310


----------

